# Any good crossing offers out there?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm afraid we took too long discussing when we might cross to France (beginning of September) and missed the Excel offer which was giving us £24.

Now the best I can find are:
Dover-Dunquerque with Norfolk Line £39.00 through Caravan Club

Dover-Calais with PnO £41.40 through C&CC

Tunnel £58.50 through C&CC.

We're already spending what Tesco vouchers we have on the (_very_ expensive crossing from NI to Scotland.

Anyone found anything better?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*crossings*

Hello,

Where are you heading to in France?

What about a Crossing from Ireland to France direct and pay with Tesco Vouchers?

Tesco IE

Or is that a BIG No No?

TM


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks teemyob - we're already committed to going to France via - wait for it - Orkney!! (from Belfast!) Then down through Scotland/England catching up with other friends and family before crossing from south coast.

We've just spent all the Tesco vouchers we have on getting to Scotland - I doubt if we'll have racked up a significant amount again before then.


----------

